# Securing and Supporting PVC Conduit



## jar546 (Aug 9, 2019)

All PVC conduit must be securely fastened within 3' of each outlet box, junction box, device box, conduit body or other conduit termination.

If you had PVC conduit run horizontally along a wall, how often would you have to provide supports such as listed conduit straps?


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2019)

Every 3 ft horizontally.  If it goes through studs, is that considered support?  Does it need to be fastened to the studs?


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Every 3 ft horizontally.  If it goes through studs, is that considered support?  Does it need to be fastened to the studs?



Not always every 3'.  There is a chart and the distance varied by pipe diameter.  Through a stud is considered support, yes.  No it does not.


----------



## e hilton (Aug 10, 2019)

Three feet is the max distance between supports, for small conduit.   Larger conduit can be spaced farther apart.  If an electrician goes b6 the rule of thumb of 3 ft, it will meet or exceed code.  Wait ... no point in exceeding code, right?  So better off to read the chart and do the minimum necessary.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

Well, here it is.  Hopefully this will help keep an electrician from failing a code compliant installation because an inspector only has 3' in his/her head.


----------



## jar546 (Aug 10, 2019)

And yes, I've seen 6" conduit installed before.


----------

